# torn fins



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

i'm pretty sure the fish has been like this since i got it, but one of my RBP's fins are torn up. I'm assuming this heals up, but how long will it take and is there anything i can do to help him like add some salt?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Salt is not really needed, if it is just torn fins. It should heal pretty quickly.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Salt is not really needed, if it is just torn fins. It should heal pretty quickly.


 I second that


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> grosse gurke Posted on Apr 1 2003, 10:35 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Salt is not really needed, if it is just torn fins. It should heal pretty quickly.


 While on this topic, salt should rarely be used on characins even on a severe body bite. Piranas have natural enzymes that promote nearly instant healing for majority of bites to the body and in particular the fins.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

for fin nips on my reds i don't use anything they just grow back. Using salt or what ever is waste i think.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Salt is not really needed, if it is just torn fins. It should heal pretty quickly.
> ...


Frank, are you saying that salt is bad for piranhas?
I have 1 tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons in my piranha tank as a usual condition, is this a bad idea?
What do you do?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah whats the deal frank, Is it bad for them?

MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Fins grow very fast. Nothing to really worry about.


----------

